# Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind



## Hobgoblin (29. Juli 2009)

Ein fröhliches Moin Moin aus der Mitte Schleswig-Holsteins !

Ich bin Annette und möchte euch meinen „Teich“ vorstellen. Es handelt sich um eine etwas eigenwillige Kreation, denn zum Teich gekommen bin ich wie die Jungfrau zum Kind .

2005 habe ich das Haus mitsamt Grundstück erworben und war einige Zeit mit der Renovierung sowohl des Hauses als auch des Grundstücks beschäftigt . Mit der Zeit stellte sich raus, dass beides für eine Person kaum zu bewältigen ist . Also wurde im Dachgeschoß eine Wohnung ausgebaut und vermietet . Leider entpuppte sich der Mieter als (Entschuldigung) kompletter Idiot  und der Mietvertrag wurde gekündigt . Glücklicher Weise kam ich glimpflich aus der Sache, bin jetzt aber ein gebranntes Kind und werde in diesem Leben nie wieder eine Wohnung fest vermieten . Also stand die Wohnung ein Jahr leer . 
Wie das Leben so ist vermieten Verwandte ihr Dachgeschoß, ach Quatsch, das Dachgeschoß ihres Hauses möbliert als Ferienwohnung . Tolle Idee, also fix die Wohnung möbliert und inseriert.
Aber schön ist der Garten ja nicht wirklich und Gäste möchten doch abends nicht nur in der Wohnung sitzen :smoki.
Und jetzt beginnt der aktuelle Teil:
Die Terrasse wurde kritisch unter die Lupe genommen. Sitzen kann hier niemand wenn die Sonne scheint, 50 Grad und mehr in der Mittagszeit . Die schattenspendenden Koniferen sind im laufe der Jahre schön gründlich vom Knöterich und vom __ Efeu erdrosselt worden .
Also soll eine Pergola her, die vom __ Wein berangt Schattenspenden soll. Nach Feng Shui dann noch ein Windspiel und damit alles schön im Fluss bleibt eine Wasserspiel, das nett plätschert.
Prima Plan ! 
Wo soll das Wasserspiel hin? OK, 1-2 Koniferen müssen weg, ist ja nicht schlimm :crazy. Parallel wurde nach Wasserspielen gekuckt… buoohh eh, sind die teuer, oder hässlich .
Aber Miniteich: Prima Idee…  Ich kuck mal nach einer Zinkwanne. So eine alte Badewanne soll es sein. Da müssen dann aber noch 1-2 Koniferen weg . Naja, sind ja eh fast tot, ob die noch mal kommen? Eher Fragwürdig. Also Raus damit!
Leider war nirgends eine Zinkwanne zu bekommen, oder die Preise für den Versand bei einem Online-Auktionshaus hätten den Preis zu hoch getrieben.
Also noch einmal die Terrasse angekuckt. Also, die drei Koniferen die noch als Sichtschutz und als „Raumteiler“ zwischen Terrasse und Grillecke stehen bleiben durften sahen allein auch doof aus. Weg damit :help (wie leicht Entscheidungen über Leben und Tod irgendwann fallen können). Den entstandenen Abhang kann man doch mit Feldsteinen befestigen.
Feldsteine…Friesenwall… Hochbeet… Ups, Hochteich mit „Spucki“… Bücher wurden gewälzt, Internet gequält , nichts Passendes gefunden. 
Das schrie nach EIGNENKREATION:
Also wurde gebuddelt (mit dem Spaten weil Grundstück komplett eingezäunt, Front sogar ummauert), Erde von A nach B gekarrt, Steine gesucht… gefunden… im Polo nach Haus gebracht, mit der Schiebkarre (hier ein herzlichen Dank an Selbige) in den Garten gekarrt, Steine gestapelt, Steine umgefallen, Steine neu gestapelt… Fertig. 
„Grundgerüst“ kritisch betrachtet: Wenn das mal dem Wasserdruck standhält?!? Versuch macht kluch… Alles ausmessen (auch zu diesem Thema wurde das Internet befragt), günstige Anbieter für Folie und Vlies gesucht, Material bestellt. 
Das Material wurde geliefert, in den „Teich“ gewrangt (Steinmauer blieb wie durch ein Wunder stehen) und das hatte wir es wieder unser Problem: Aufgrund der Architektur war ein faltenfreies Verlegen der Folie nicht möglich. Blöd, lässt sich aber nicht mehr ändern. Etwas Wasser einlaufen lassen, vielleicht legen sich die Falten noch an. Wasser marsch und Luft anhalten… hält die Konstruktion???  
Langes Geschreibsel - kurzer Sinn: Die Konstruktion hat bis jetzt gehalten. Der Teich ist soweit fertig, Die Blätter der Seerose tauchen wider Erwartens nach und nach auch auf, __ Wasserläufer und irgendwelche Ekelwürmer (Teichgrund) haben sich auch schon eingefunden Die Pflanzen geben sich Mühe in Wallung zu kommen und die Fischis fühlen sich wohl auch Wohl. Auf jeden Fall hat noch niemand über das Essen gemeckert. Aus Kostengründen sind die Gräser für die Randbepflanzung und als Sichtschutz sehr mickrig ausgefallen. Die Pergola steht auch, nur der Wein muss sich jetzt noch ein wenig Mühe geben.
Dieser „Teich“ wird wohl im Laufe der Zeit noch einige Probleme aufwerfen: viel Sonneneinstrahlung, eine Zierkirsche wurde in die Teichlandschaft eingearbeitet, es gibt nicht alle der „vorgeschriebenen“ Teichzonen, keine Filteranlage, nur einen „Spucki“ mit Solarpumpe ohne Akku.
Aber ich habe schon viel am Teich gesessen, habe versucht die Fische zu zählen und bin dabei in meinem Relaxsessel vom Geklapper des Windspiels eingeschlafen. 
Ich würde sagen, das ursprüngliche Ziel (Entspannung für die Gäste) ist erreicht worden.
Jedenfalls bei mir, Gäste hatte ich erst Zwei, und die waren immer auf Tour.
Aber Irgendwas ist ja immer.

Ach ja, Fotos gibt es heute Nachmittag


----------



## Bibo-30 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

moin, moin und :willkommen
das ist ja eine Super Geschicht  und toll geschrieben 
aber mal unter uns.... Wir wollen Bilder seh'n, wir wollen Bilder seh'n....lala*treller*.....
ich bin gespannt .....
....das ist fies....erst ne soooo tolle Geschichte....und dann die Bilder erst am Nachmittag....hinterherschieben.... ....das kann schon mal mecker geben  
also zack, zack  und die Digi nicht vergessen


----------



## orcanet (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

sensationelle Vorstellung  genau richtig für einen verkorksten Morgen. Herzlich willkommen und...........wir wollen Bilder sehn, wir wollen Bilder sehn, wir.........

Lieben Gruss
Barbara


----------



## resa51 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

Hallo Annette, und :willkommen,

nun mach aber mal los, dass wir uns das mal ansehen können, sonst gibt´s:haue3.

Oder ich drohe mit einem Besuch, wenn ich nächste Woche zu "Hedwig Holstein" in den Urlaub fahre


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

Hallo Annette,

an dieser Stelle noch mal ein herzliches :Willkommen2 bei uns Teichvirusinfizierten.

Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten: Schöne Geschichte, aber ohne Fotos...

 Du weißt doch, die meisten können besser gucken als lesen 

 Nu aber ganz schnell nach draussen!

Aus Lübeck...


----------



## Echinopsis (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

Hallo!

Eine echt gute, schön geschriebene Geschichte, aber die Bilder fehlen ja immer noch und es ist bereits Abends. 
Na, du kriegst das schon hin. 

Grüße!
Echinopsis


----------



## Blaukoi (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

Hallo,

man kann sich den Aufwand bildlich vorstellen, Du hast bis jetzt schon sehr viel geschafft. Kompliment !!!

Viele Grüße aus Nürnberg
Volker


----------



## Hobgoblin (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

Uijuijui, jetzt aber die Fotos, bevor ich gelyncht werde 

Hier könnt ihr Bilder sehen, wie die Gegebenheiten vor meinen Umbaumaßnahmen ausgesehen haben .
Ich hätte die Fotos gern in den vorherigen Text eingefügt, aber ich weiß nicht wie das geht


----------



## Hobgoblin (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

Und nun der aktuelle Zustand :smokie

Ich hoffe, ich konnte eure Neugier ein wenig befriedigen und warte auf euer Urteil 

Ach ja, ich möchte noch erwähnen, das (wenn ich mich von den Kosten dieses Projetes erholt habe) ein neuer, normaler, relativ großer Gartenteich im hinteren Gartenbereich entstehen soll. So ca. in 2010 oder 2011. Mal sehen, wie sich mein Körper bis dahin vom buddeln erholt hat.


----------



## Bibo-30 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

:shock wow...was für ne tolle Terasse 
gefällt mir gut der Teich und die Idee noch einen größeren zu bauen ....klasse....
@all:  die Annette ist schon infiziert....2


----------



## Zottel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*


Herzlich Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß hier. Sieht klasse aus, dein Teich.


----------



## Hobgoblin (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

Vielen Dank für die Lieben Willkommens Grüße

Ich fühle mich hier jetzt schon sehr wohl.

Einen dicken Gruß schicke ich an Christine, die ja fast um die Ecke wohnt


----------



## sprinter616 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

Respekt sieht super aus!!!


Gruß tom


----------



## michi(72) (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

Hallo Annette,
gefällt mir sehr gut, wie du deinen Teich zu der Terrasse angelegt hast.  So ungefähr habe ich mir auch vorgestellt einen Teich bei uns zu machen. Leider bin ich ein wenig ängstlich wegen dem Winter, ob die Steine den Druck aushalten, wenn es richtig friert. 
Kannst du noch schreiben wie tief Du gebuddelt hast? 
Liegen die Steine wirklich nur lose aufeinander oder hast du sie doch irgendwie eingeschlämmt oder so? Auf einem Bild ist etwas in den Fugen, sieht aber nur wie Sand aus, so glaube ich.


----------



## Hobgoblin (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

@michi
Ich bin auch gespannt, ob die Steine dem Druck im Winter standhalten. Aber versuch macht kluch, oder wie heißt es?
So tief habe ich nicht gebuddelt, ich habe ja eher hoch gestapelt ;-) Ich denken, der Teich geht noch so 60 - 70 cm in die Erde. Die Steine sind nur mit Erde verfüllt. Aufgeschichtet, wie eine Trockensteinmauer. In die Fugen werden noch diverse Steinbeetpflanzen gepflanzt, so das die Mauer irgendwann bewachsen sein wird.


----------



## michi(72) (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

Hey Annette,
sagst Du uns nach dem Winter wie es war? Das wäre lieb!


----------



## Hobgoblin (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

Moin Moin ihr Lieben,

da ist die Annette wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht.

Leider geht es nicht allen meiner Fischis genauso. Die beiden Sarasas, die beiden Shubunkins, die drei Gründlinge und die Elritzen hat es dahin gerafft. Von 21 Fischis, die ich im letzen Jahr eingesetzt habe musste ich leider bis jetzt 12 kleine Leichen bergen 
Aber da es Überlebende gibt bin ich mit meiner Konstruktion nicht so ganz falsch davor. 

Ich habe gelesen, dass Grünlinge und Elritzen sehr viel Sauerstoff benötigen. Daher hat die Sterbensrate wohl nicht mit der Konstruktion des Teiches, sondern damit zu tun, das ich keine Stelle eisfrei gehalten habe  

Im nächsten Winter möchte ich es daher mit einem Styropor-Eisfreihalter probieren. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit 

Wie gesagt, meine Angst, dass die Außenwände des Teichs dem Druck des Eises nicht standhalten war, zumindest in diesem Winter, unbegründet:troet

Leider bin ich im Herbst nicht mehr dazu gekommen das letzte Laub aus dem Teich zu entfernen und muss das jetzt im Frühjahr erledigen. Außerdem habe ich den Schlammsauger von einem Discounter bestellt und werde mich in nächster Zeit im Schlammsaugen üben. Alles soll schön sein, bevor die neuen Fischis einziehen :Willkommen2

Eine Frage habe ich noch: wie bekomme ich raus, wie viele Fische noch im Teich sind. 21 hatte ich mal eingesetzt. 12 sind bis jetzt verstorben. Würde theoretisch heißen, dass noch 9 im Teich sein müssten. Aber im letzen Jahr gab es ja auch schon Nachwuchs . Allerdings weiß ich wie gesagt nicht von welcher Art bzw. wie viele. Ich habe mich jetzt entschlossen wieder je 2 Sarasas und Shubunkins und 3 oder 4 Gründlinge einzusetzen. Elritzen hätte ich aber auch gern wieder. Auf Bitterlinge werde ich wohl ganz verzichten und Moderlischen... (wer weiß ob ich die jemals wieder aus dem Teich bekommen?) sind mir etwas zu klein und langweilig.

Gibt es außer Schlammsaugen und Laubfischen noch etwas das ich jetzt im Frühjahr tun muss, damit meine Fischis es schön haben?


----------



## michi(72) (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wie die Jungfrau zum Kind*

Hi Annette,
tut mir ganz doll leid mit Deinen Fischis!!!
Aber was mir richtig gut gefällt ist, dass deine Steine den Druck vom Eis gehalten haben! 
Du hast ja mal gesagt, dass in die Zwischenräume der Steine auch Pflanzen gesetzt sind oder werden sollen, wenn da was gewachsen ist, machst du dann noch mal bitte Bilder davon? Ich bin echt sehr neugierig wie es mittlerweile aussieht. Ich bin ja immer noch sehr daran interessiert so einen Teich zu machen. Leider gab es in der Zwischenzeit andere Sachen, die vor gingen, so dass der Teich in den Hintergrund geraten ist. Wird wohl auch dieses Frühjahr nix werden, aber Anregungen kann ich mir ja trotzdem holen. 
Das mit dem Schlammsaugen, was Du zum Schluss geschrieben hast, würde ich vielleicht mal unter suchen nachschauen, findest Du bestimmt was zu. Hier geht das bestimmt unter. 
Viel Spaß beim Teichsäubern


----------

